# The Allegory of the Cave



## Rye Catcher (Jan 23, 2021)

It seems Plato's Allegory of the Cave is a fitting description of those who sit in a cave and don't see the real world marching by.  They  continue to accept the shadows and don't take the time, or have the courage to turn around. 

In the 21st Century those who believe everything they listen to, watch or read which supports their beliefs, rarely seek alternative sources of information.  When they do or when confronted with alternative positions to many react emotionally.   

Let's all open our eyes, ears and brain to reality.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 23, 2021)

.....yes, the Dems/leftists believe everything in the MSM = dumbasses---it's exactly like I said--they are like in a cave = in a self destructive *cycle*.....they won't accept the truth ......same old shit
..that's why Mr Trump was a great POTUS----he wasn't the typical politician like Biden--kissing a$$, doing the same shit,= believing the MSM!!!!!


----------



## night_son (Jan 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> View attachment 447431
> 
> It seems Plato's Allegory of the Cave is a fitting description of those who sit in a cave and don't see the real world marching by.  They  continue to accept the shadows and don't take the time, or have the courage to turn around.
> 
> ...




Both your post and the allegory are like a concentrated flame, white hot, and are just as easily capable of burning the writer or reader depending on their intent. You cut me, you cut yourself. We both bleed. Either stock up on bandages or try again.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 23, 2021)

The words of a Rapper.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 24, 2021)

harmonica said:


> .....yes, the Dems/leftists believe everything in the MSM = dumbasses---it's exactly like I said--they are like in a cave = in a self destructive *cycle*.....they won't accept the truth ......same old shit
> ..that's why Mr Trump was a great POTUS----he wasn't the typical politician like Biden--kissing a$$, doing the same shit,= believing the MSM!!!!!



You continue to prove to be the dumbest and least educated member of the USMB.  Congratulations for another post which is written in some form of syntax, yet to be defined.  Maybe it could be named after you?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 24, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > .....yes, the Dems/leftists believe everything in the MSM = dumbasses---it's exactly like I said--they are like in a cave = in a self destructive *cycle*.....they won't accept the truth ......same old shit
> ...


.....yes--we know you people do not like facts:
.......blacks- [ who are Dem and the Dems greatly support ] are GRADUATING at lower levels and committing crime at HIGHER levels - facts = destructive cycle = they concentrate on non-problems like police brutality and racism and NOT grad rates/crime 
HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 24, 2021)

harmonica said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



SYNTAX:  the arrangement of words and phrases to create well-formed sentences in a language.  

GRAMMAR:    the whole system and structure of a language or of languages in general, usually taken as consisting of syntax and morphology (including inflections) and sometimes also phonology and semantics.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 24, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


hahahahhahahha
MORE proof you do not like/accept facts


----------



## Missourian (Jan 24, 2021)

I agree...what a fitting allegory for our time...flickering lights on the wall depicting a distorted and misleading view of reality...


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 17, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> View attachment 447431
> 
> It seems Plato's Allegory of the Cave is a fitting description of those who sit in a cave and don't see the real world marching by.  They  continue to accept the shadows and don't take the time, or have the courage to turn around.
> 
> ...



I do my best thinking and writing in the face of opposing views. 

I recently posted on this board that Trump's mistake was to rely on Congress to enforce the spirit of Section 230 instead of invoking antitrust law in the face of big tech's incessant attempts to stifle conservative speech under various guises.  I also suggested that Section 230 should be revoked altogether since the left-leaning owners of the leading platforms of interactive, social medium were behaving like publishers.

A few weeks ago, friends of mine argued the above.  I told them that would be disastrous. That seemed obvious to me at a glance, but I had to admit that I hadn't given the matter a great deal of thought in the face of the recent demands of the mindless knuckleheads of political correctness relative to the cowardly reaction of corporate America.

Playing the Devil' advocate, I expected to get hammered, but dblack was the only member to challenge me.  Actually, he derisively dismissed me.  LOL!  Disappointing.  So I took the position again on another discussion board.  There I got some real pushback from a number of perspectives.  
I'm now more convinced than ever that my initial instincts were correct.  The cultural establishment is definitely hostile to the imperatives of classical liberalism, but the revocation of Section 230 is definitely not the solution.


----------

